# Canada salt mine disaster?



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Just wondering if you guys have heard of a salt mine fire ongoing in Canada or somewhere?? My regular supplier is hounding me to order now because they claim prices will jump up soon due to this disaster. Ive googled it and searched on plowsite and i cant find anything on this fire. Is there really a fire going on, or whats the deal?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What a guy, to let you order more then you need>


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It was a Tornado.http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2011/08/24/18597651.html

There will probably be a small increase this season, kinda like when a hurricane goes through the Gulf of Mexico and fuel prices spike. Anything to increase your profit and instil fear.

This shows the mine. I think the tornado got stuck in his microphone.



..


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information. The supplier was claiming there will be another shortage this winter, so we will just have to see what happens I guess.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

wewille;1311769 said:


> Thanks for the information. The supplier was claiming there will be another shortage this winter, so we will just have to see what happens I guess.


This guy should play the lottery then, if he's that good that he can guarantee a shortage this winter in September.

Maybe you should make a wager with him. You buy now and what you don't use this winter you don't pay for. Based on his prediction. See if he goes for that.

Personally, I think I'd be looking for a new supplier, this guy seems like a shyster. Ask him how salt burns, I never tried it, but I have a hard time believing it.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tornado at Goderich,Ontario, Canada*



wewille;1311600 said:


> Just wondering if you guys have heard of a salt mine fire ongoing in Canada or somewhere?? My regular supplier is hounding me to order now because they claim prices will jump up soon due to this disaster. Ive googled it and searched on plowsite and i cant find anything on this fire. Is there really a fire going on, or whats the deal?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Your So Called "Halite Supplier" is extremely irresponsible in spreading a rumor like this and should be reported to The Coastal Minerals Main Office in Overland Park, Kansas.

All this does is start the rumor mill grinding and becoming larger and larger as the size of the distortion increases.

NO mine fire; please edit or delete your post as it will
create a lot of fear and confusion, and the last thing you mention anywhere
are mine fires that do not exist without proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Canadian City of Goderich, Ontario, Canada suffered an Fujita Scale-3-5?- F-5 Tornado and the area suffered huge damages .

The Tornado hit the city center causing major damage to the towns center destroying many businesses anf homes, uprooting many old hardwood trees, destroying the large church in town and destroyed the existing Coastal Minerals Sifto Salt evaporated salt production plant beyond repair.

The Coastal Minerals Sifto Salt Mine located on the Lake Huron lake shore at Goderich suffered major surface damage when the tornado struck the facility.

The damages include total destruction of a nearby newly constructed soybean storage dome whose owners shared the use of the landmass ship loading pier created by the mines shaft muck removed from the tow excavations to create the land pier when the production and manway shafts were excavated to develop the mine in the very early early nineteen fifties.

The damages also include the total destruction of the newly completed salt storage dome and heavy damages to the other two domes, The damages also include, total destruction of the truck and rail loading facilities and the ship loading system used to load the "lakers" the transport the mines Halite product to the Great Lake regions ports that the mine serves.

One employee nearing retirement age employed at the Coastal Minerals Salt Mine at Goderich, Ontario, Canada was killed when the ports pier based ship loader was destroyed by the tornado. The Coastal Minerals Employee was in the operating station located on the ship loading boom and was killed when the tornado advanced upon the mine property from the land side of the mine and the employee did not have the opportunity to escape as he never saw the tornado approaching as it was behind him while he was operating the ship loader which has a climate controlled cabin.

:realmad::realmad:tymusic


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Goderich Ontario Salt Mine*



dfd9;1311842 said:


> This guy should play the lottery then, if he's that good that he can guarantee a shortage this winter in September.
> 
> Maybe you should make a wager with him. You buy now and what you don't use this winter you don't pay for. Based on his prediction. See if he goes for that.
> 
> Personally, I think I'd be looking for a new supplier, this guy seems like a shyster. Ask him how salt burns, I never tried it, but I have a hard time believing it.


Halite does not burn, it becomes a hot white liquid becoming almost pure sodium chloride.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

There is some truth in the shortage. North Americain salt is sold out in Minnesota as of now. They are hoping to get the mine up and running soon to stop the shortage but as of last week they were sold out.
Cargill deicing products is also sold out at all terminals in MInnesota. They are shiping it up from Iowa as of now to supply.
Us Salt had 2 very full barges puling into the dock yesterday and there bin also looked stocked.
So there is some truth in salt issues in MN atleast.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I definitely am not trying to create any type of rumor or irritate anybody. I do appreciate the information. If you guys feel the thread should be deleted that's fine with me, i think a moderator must do that however? I don't see a way to edit it either... Anyways thanks for the info and once again i was not trying to start any type of rumors, i was just looking for an answer. Based on responses I received, I've ordered from a different vendor anyway who even offered me a better deal. 

As always thanks.


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Please keep in mind the Goderich mine is the largest mine in North America. Combine the damage from the tornado to their infrastructure for moving the salt, a 1.5 - 2 month back log for ALL suppliers on the Mississippi River due to flooding earlier in the spring/summer, and the extent of the winter last year... and the inability to be resupplied during the winter becomes a real possibility for areas which rely heavily on material coming via these waterways. I do know of one pile in Upstate NY which will not be operating this year due to the Tornado hit. Also note, most of the main suppliers compete for State, County, and Local bids which often have buy-against clauses where they are liable to pay the difference of the Bid price to the actual price, if the Governmental Entity has to buy product from another source. This makes them a High Priority.

Ask your supplier who THEIR supplier is, and how they receive their material to better gauge your area if you are concerned. The East Coast should be effected slightly, if at all, due to imports from over seas, this is more the Great Lakes areas and Mid-West.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Coaslal Minerals/Sifto Salt/ Goderich, Ontario, Canada Salt Mine*

Nothing like the "Buy Ohio" specification, 
or the IIlinois purchasing specifications
to add to the seasonal deicing festivities.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Pshaw...there are no shenanigans. 

"Nothing to see here! Move along people!"


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*goderich salt mine*

HAH!!!!!!!,

I will send you the bill for my cracked ribs 
due to laughing so hard Trent.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Get in line.

:laughing:


----------

